# www.maccentral.com gone



## endian (Feb 23, 2001)

It appears that http://www.maccentral.com doesn't exist anymore - it redirects to maccentral.macworld.com. Same site, but it's been assimilated


----------



## BenW (Feb 23, 2001)

Which is pretty damned amusing when you consider that http://www.macworld.com redirects to macworld.zdnet.com ...


----------

